# May 10th-2Cool Turning Workshop



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We are heading down to Aransas Pass for the week. I probably will not have 'net access down there. Everything is ready to go for Saturday, the 10th. I will have three machines set up. The Powermatic will have a 'extra-large' chunk of wood for those that want to take a try at it. The two JET mini's will also have wood on them. I have a pen-mandrel and can probably dig up some pen/pencil kits. Looking forward to seeing everyone and making a big mess! If anyone needs to get in touch with me for any reason....Tortuga has my cell. jim
ps....don't forget a lawn chair.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I have some extra slimline kits for those that haven't turned a pen. I will bring them too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll bring a few extra kits and some blanks, mandrel, etc. also, Bobby.

Looking forward to it. Told GB I'd also round up some 'box lunches' for the event...so, during the week I'd like to get a 'head-count', by posting or PM so I'll know how much to grab...and Wives are OK too..(if ya don't mind old geezers oogling 'em).

Bobby....you're in charge of 'Iced Tea'..for us 'alcoholically impaired'...:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim as of right now it will be me and Barbara. I am going to leave Ginger home. Oh I almost forgot Shawn may ride with me too.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Didn't realize that it was Mothers Day weekend and since Momma doesn't want to be away from the kids we have again postponed our already postponed FL tarpon trin to the following weekend.

Might tote Momma along and I can bring my Delta Midi if we need another lathe.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Didn't realize that it was Mothers Day weekend and since Momma doesn't want to be away from the kids we have again postponed our already postponed FL tarpon trin to the following weekend.
> 
> Might tote Momma along and I can bring my Delta Midi if we need another lathe.
> 
> Jeff


Hey Brew do you like that little lathe?? I need to take the one I have out of the box and try it. Dang warrenty will be out before I even use it LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bobby,

Works just about the same as the Jet mini. Wish I had gotten the variable speed model. Only thing that bugs me sometimes is that the "banjo" that mounts the tool rest is pretty big so it can get in the way when trying to turn smaller items between centers.

Glad to hear you're dragging MonkeyBoy along!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Didn't realize that it was Mothers Day weekend and since Momma doesn't want to be away from the kids we have again postponed our already postponed FL tarpon trin to the following weekend.
> 
> Jeff


---------------------

HOT DANG !!!!...best news I've heard all year.(sorry, Jeff)...

Tell ya what we're gonna do...... Plan "B" (the box lunches) is now officially down the toilet...and back to my Plan "A"...

Just been chatting with ChefJeff/Brew...and he is gonna cater a buffet lunch for you bunch of ********.. I'M picking the menu so it'll prolly be just your "four basic healthy food groups"... Skewered chipolte shrimps and mini-tacos as hor dourves (sp)..with a barbecue brisket and links main course with beans and potato salad...AND..I gotta try his famous cheese cake and 'no flour' chocolate cake. (needlesss to say....I'm kind of a 'dessert freak')...I reserve the right to add anything I want... ...(and I reserve the right to brang back to my casa any leftovers...like there will be a chance of that.. )

Now...if this don't guarantee us a turnout...I'll bark like a fox for ya..:smile: (and brang yo Mommas along...but we gotta get a pretty close head-count by the middle of next week)

DANG....I'm lookin' forward to this...(as you can guess...my social life went down the toilet with the 'bionic' hip for Wifey)

Lemme hear from ya...here on the thread or PM..either way....

OF #2 :cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm in, mama will be working, but she is just down the street. I have plenty of slimline kits also so let me know if we will need them. I also have some of that petrified mesquite if someone wants to make a pen out of that. I'll just throw them in the truck so we will have it.

Really looking forward to seeing the big stuff turned.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm in and will see if Judy wants to come along. 
Shoot, with her new knees it won't be long before I can't keep up with her AGAIN.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm in and will bring my wife also. She asked and I had originally told her it was ony for men folk, but since others are bringing the women also, my wife would love to come. She loves to meet new people. Originally, I was going to drop her off at my brothers but guess, I will give them a break (just kiddin). Let me know if I can help with anything also.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man - I'm jealous. I crossed over to the dark side a few weeks ago and bought a lathe and I'd sure love to learn how to do something with it. Unfortunately, That is the weekend I have a fishing tournament with customers in POC. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in! I'll see if I can get Marilyn to come along...she was just starting to use my lathe when I sold it 

Let me know if ya'll want me to bring something!

I have some 2x4's at home if someone wants to make a dowel rod


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod...take a few of them 2x4s and make us some folding tables with them.. The one thing Jeff/Brew said he would need is a few folding tables to hold the grub.. Thought I had one around here some place..but no luck finding it so far....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Jim. 

Looking through this post & GB's rollcall post I'm guesstimating about 25-30 folks. 

I'll need probably one 6-8' table for the food & fixin's. We'll just tray up & pass the appetizers and set up the desserts after the meal is done unless we can come up with a second table. 

We'll need to figure out what we want to do for drinks too. I can bring tea & a dispenser if needed.

Can't make any promises about what we'll turn out in the shop but at the very least, no one will leave hungry! 

Looking forward to it.

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK...here's my 'possible' list so far. PLEASE lemme know by PM or on here of any additions, brides, girlfriends, other peoples brides, etc. that I ain't got on here....(and, if I got ya on the list and you gotta conflict..that would help too..)

REALLY looking forward to this....mine is a very 'sheltered' existence....LOL

---------------------------------------

Bobby, Barbara, Shawn

GB and Karen

Tortuga and slave

Slip Knot and Mrs. S.

Brew/Jeff and Mrs. Jeff

Profish and Mrs. PF

Hooked and Mrs H

Mont and Stacy (hopefully)

Deer Dude

Big Green

End Tuition

Bill

Trodery and Marilyn

Bear Hide

Bill Berry (hopefully


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I will have my brother or my daughter with me


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thats about the same list I came up with Jim. GB mentioned in his rollcall thread that he had invited a few folks too. It's shaping up to be quite the party! 

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll bring one table


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Trod...now go out and buy another table..you can start 'collecting' THEM !! LOL

Jeff...I think the folks GB was gonna invite were Mont and Bill Berry...Anyhow, the more the merrier....and I think your idea about the tea and dispenser would fit right in..'adult beverages' would be cool...but I think not too good an idea around all the 'lethal' machinery that will be hummin'.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, looks like we have a crowd. gb, I hope you up to this?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man that many new people I guess I will even take a shower before I come over. This thing is going to be fun. We have a couple of new people on the board too. 

Oilman
Flatfish
willielancon

You guys are welcome to come too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Roberto...

willielancon said he was a 'mebbe' based on work...on the first thread

Flatfish is in Katy...but COME ON DOWN Mr & Mrs FF....

Oilman seems to be in Texas or Colorado...and I dunno where he is right now...but , again...come on down Mr & Mrs Oilman...

Only problemo I can see now is prolly 15 cars/trucks..but I mentioned it to GB before he left on his fishing adventure...and he said 'no sweat'..(I Hope.LOL)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He has some good neighbors. I will just put the Hummer in stealth mode and nobody will know its there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will carpool with my wife. That should help.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm still good to show up. I can bring a small folding table and one of those drink coolers things with a spout and lemonaid mix for it. I have some large green sycamore and some small stock thats big enough for a pen but not a duck call. I can bring a few chairs as well. I'm looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hope GB is ready for all this traffic. 
I'll be bringing some chairs as well. I also have a 3 gal beverage/water cooler we can bring with tea or lemonade. Anything else needed??
Have a piece cedar (~ 4"x4"x16") plus a couple sticks large enough for pens along with a couple 2x2 18"-24" if anyone wants to play with.
One thing I'd like to try is making a wine bottle stopper for a friends Christmas gift. I have no clue what 'stuff' I'll need for it though but will check the Rockler/Woodcraft sites beforehand. Any advice would be appreciate so I have things ready.
One of my daughters may come along since she'll be home for the weekend.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Hope GB is ready for all this traffic.
> I'll be bringing some chairs as well. I also have a 3 gal beverage/water cooler we can bring with tea or lemonade. Anything else needed??
> Have a piece cedar (~ 4"x4"x16") plus a couple sticks large enough for pens along with a couple 2x2 18"-24" if anyone wants to play with.
> One thing I'd like to try is making a wine bottle stopper for a friends Christmas gift. I have no clue what 'stuff' I'll need for it though but will check the Rockler/Woodcraft sites beforehand. Any advice would be appreciate so I have things ready.
> ...


I'll bring some bottle stopper kits and the 2x2 cedar will work for them. I have the chrome stoppers or we can use the cork. I'll have to look for the cork.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Roberto...
> 
> Only problemo I can see now is prolly 15 cars/trucks..but I mentioned it to GB before he left on his fishing adventure...and he said 'no sweat'..(I Hope.LOL)


I plan on parking "******* Style" when I get there! (That means righ up in the moddle of the yard  )


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I plan on parking "******* Style" when I get there! (That means righ up in the moddle of the yard  )


-------------

That'll be great, Trod.. We'll jack her up on blocks, take the tires off, and you'll fit right in...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> -------------
> 
> That'll be great, Trod.. We'll jack her up on blocks, take the tires off, and you'll fit right in...


That is a GREAT IDEA! LOL!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I can fit 5-6 cars/trucks over here if needed in my driveway. We can car-pool in my 4-door, it's about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Guys, I'd like to shop tomorrow or WED morning so if we can firm up the head count that would be helpful. 

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> Guys, I'd like to shop tomorrow or WED morning so if we can firm up the head count that would be helpful.
> 
> Jeff


My wife and _I are in_


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Wife and I are planning on being there, seas are 3-5, I don't think he'll go in that. Besides, I have two parties to go to that afternoon and night. Oh, and my garage is missing and I'd like to do something w/ wood.

later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm in and one other (daughter or my brother not sure yet)

so put me down for 2 please


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It's going to be cool to meet some other geezers


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm in !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

As of right now its the war dept and me. Also Shawn.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..sounds like this thang is coming together.. Just talked to ChefJeff/Brew and we got grub for about 30, so nobody is going hongry..

One thing we might need is a CLEAN igloo or something for ice for drinks. Mine stinks too bad from fishies and poor maintenance . Jeff might have sumthin', but someone might stick one in their truck if ya got a clean one...



MAN !!!!! We'uns is gonna have a :birthday2


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Ok, gonna figure on 30 folks. Heres the planned menu:

Chili-Lime-Cilantro Grilled Shrimp Skewers
Mini Chipotle Tacos (chicken & beef)
BBQ Brisket & Link
Ranchero BBQ Beans
Red Skin Potato Salad
BBQ Fixin's (pickles, onions, jalapenos, sauce)
Real NY Cheesecake
Sweet Potato Praline Cheesecake
Flourless Chocolate Cake w/ Vanilla Ice Cream
Tea

The only way you'll leave hungry is if your jaw is wired closed!!  

Looking forward to seeing the old gang and meeting the rest of Y'all!

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll definitely be there but my wife may not come along. Daughter is going to a baseball tourney on Saturday so wife may go with her instead.
I'll bring one 48 qt. cooler for sure and possibly two --- depending on how 'clean' it is.  
Brew, if you need me to my 3 gallon water cooler for tea I'll through it in the truck. If you think we'll need it full of tea I can do that as well. Or possibly lemonade.

What kind of 'silver and china' do we need? I can bring some of those things if needed.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I've got the plates, cups & utensils covered. If someone can bring a small cooler full of ice for tea that would help. 

Hooked if you want to bring tea that would help but I can provide it if not.

Jim mentioned that someone was bringing bottled water, not sure who and if they are bringing it on ice or if we'll need a cooler & ice for it too.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We are back from Aransas Pass (wind blew us away, lol). It looks like everything is shaping up in good shape for Saturday. I think I have everything ready on this side with a couple of tables for the chow line. Parking should not be any problem. I'd like to request that we leave the 'fire-water' at home if we are going to be working on the machines. With the wonderful menu Brew and Tortuga have worked up, I think we are going to do 'more eating than turning'! We will have a cooler with some iced down water ready. Bring a camera and a lawn chair....this is going to be fun! gb/jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> We are back from Aransas Pass (wind blew us away, lol). It looks like everything is shaping up in good shape for Saturday. I think I have everything ready on this side with a couple of tables for the chow line. Parking should not be any problem. I'd like to request that we leave the 'fire-water' at home if we are going to be working on the machines. With the wonderful menu Brew and Tortuga have worked up, I think we are going to do 'more eating than turning'! We will have a cooler with some iced down water ready. Bring a camera and a lawn chair....this is going to be fun! gb/jim


Jim...do I still need to bring a table or do you have that covered?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good deal Jim. Is the plan still 10:00 - 2:00? I want to try & get there before everyone else so I don't have to haul the food & supplies too far. Also I'll need to borrow some oven time to heat up the tacos if your lovely bride doesn't mind. The rest of the food will reheat on the chafers.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

10:00 to 2:00 is the game plan. We have some 'Mother's Day' items we need to tie up later on in the afternoon. Trod...I'll have the table(s), no need to bring one. Jeff, you can use the oven or if you are just 'heating' things up we can use the outdoor gas grill. We use the grill a bunch to keep things warm when we eat outside. I hope you guys/gals don't expect a NASA clean shop..lol! The weather is looking good for now. I'll have the shop fan running if it gets too hot. Everyone knows how to get here??? gb/jim


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I will be there with my son. We will bring a big cooler full of ice and some donuts. Will we have coffee? I also can bring a pop up canopy if we need more shade.

Bruno


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

This sound great. I am comming in my car, so will be hard to haul much more than me and my wife but if anything is needed, I can help however as needed. I am bringing my camera to help get plenty of photos of the whole gang. This sounds like a great time and hopefully more turning than eating, but all the good also sounds great. gb, many thanks for hosting this get together and thanks to all for the food and other things going with this project. Dang, this is a huge undertaking. I think someone else was going to bring their camera, so hopefully we will have plenty of documentation on this fling. Directions are no problem. I'm getting excited to see that big boy lathe in action expecially with someone that actually kn ows how to use the thing.


----------

